# BOOST GAUGE POD



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

Were can i find a boost gauge pod. I have the gauge but cant seem to find the pod. Im reallly looking for the one that goes in the vent.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: BOOST GAUGE POD (HOOD RICK)*

Hey Hood
I am not aware of a vent gauge for the C5. There are some options here for the S4, but I think it will still take a little customization to get it to look good. http://www.newsouthperformance.com/vw.htm I am plannong to do this next summer.
Maybe more here: http://www.planetvag.com/index...#1649
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks


----------

